# [Solucionado] Sin Firefox en aplicaciones preferidas Gnome

## johnlu

Hola, tengo instalado Firefox en Gnome, lo raro es que cuando pulso un enlace en cualquier programa diferente de Firefox, me abre otro diferente, el que tengo escogido. Si voy a Sistema->Preferencias->Aplicaciones preferedias no me aparece listado Firefox.

¿A alguien se le ocurre qué puedo hacer para arreglar esto?

Un saludo y gracias.Last edited by johnlu on Thu Feb 02, 2012 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Menu:Sistema-->Preferencias-->Aplicaciones prferidas-->Internet (mozilla-firefox).

----------

## johnlu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Menu:Sistema-->Preferencias-->Aplicaciones prferidas-->Internet (mozilla-firefox).

 

Como decía, no está ahí. Tengo como opciones Chromium, opera, epiphany y midori. No aparece Firefox a pesar de estar instalado en el sistema.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Como decía, no está ahí. Tengo como opciones Chromium, opera, epiphany y midori. No aparece Firefox a pesar de estar instalado en el sistema.

 

No se trata de que esté, tienes que ponerlo en comando: -->ventanita de texto.

ahí pon:

```
/usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox "%s"
```

Y donde pone navegador web elige personalizado.

Si no lo ves te hago un volcado de pantalla, no tienes más que pedirlo.

----------

## johnlu

¡Tampoco tengo la opción de poner uno personalizado! ¡¡Esto es de locos!!

Esto debe ser que hay desconfigurado más a bajo nivel...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ equery b gnome-default-applications-properties
> 
>  * Searching for gnome-default-applications-properties ... 
> 
> gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.30.1 (/usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties)
> ...

 Mira a ver si tienes ese paquete.

----------

## johnlu

En cuanto llegue a casa lo miraré, gracias por tu perseverancia  :Smile:  Luego te cuento el resultado.

----------

## esteban_conde

https://rapidshare.com/files/958872663/Pantallazo.png

Tendrá que salirte algo asi.

----------

## johnlu

Sí que tengo el paquete  :Sad: 

```
equery b gnome-default-applications-properties 

 * Searching for gnome-default-applications-properties ... 

gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.32.1-r1 (/usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties)
```

Y este es el pantallazo.

Si despliego el menú donde pone chromium no aparece ni la opción de personalizado ni firefox...

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues lo único que se me ocurre es sobre un archivo tipo html --> boton derecho -->propiedades -->abrir con -->firefox

Si no aparece en la lista supongo que saldrá buscar por algun lado y esto te mantendrá firefox como predeterminado para abrir ese tipo de archivos hasta que lo quieras cambiar o lo "cambies sin querer, que a veces pasa".

Por otro lado no se si tu pero creo que tengo firefox en las USE de make.conf (confirmado en mi caso).

----------

## johnlu

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues lo único que se me ocurre es sobre un archivo tipo html --> boton derecho -->propiedades -->abrir con -->firefox
> 
> Si no aparece en la lista supongo que saldrá buscar por algun lado y esto te mantendrá firefox como predeterminado para abrir ese tipo de archivos hasta que lo quieras cambiar o lo "cambies sin querer, que a veces pasa".

 

Sí, tampoco aparece en esa lista, pero no importa. Yo siempre acostumbraba a abrir los ficheros html con epiphany, que es el que sigue estando escogido para esto, y los enlaces para navegar en internet con Firefox (como no está ahora lo hace con Chromium)

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Por otro lado no se si tu pero creo que tengo firefox en las USE de make.conf (confirmado en mi caso).

 

```
# equery h firefox

 * Searching for USE flag firefox ...
```

No hago uso de ningún paquete que tenga la USE firefox, no creo que tenga ningún efecto esto en mi sistema  :Sad: 

Por cierto, hace tiempo instalé Gnome3 en Gentoo, y como empezó a darme algunos problemas de estabilidad, volví a Gnome2, lo que no recuerdo si este problema empezó entonces o no, supongo que sí. Tal vez esto dé alguna pista más.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No hago uso de ningún paquete que tenga la USE firefox, no creo que tenga ningún efecto esto en mi sistema 

 Seguramente reste mas de lo que sume, pero te sugiero que le eches un vistazo con ufed si lo tienes instalado.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira esta página. Puede servirte el "truco" que publica.

----------

## johnlu

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira esta página. Puede servirte el "truco" que publica.

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop .local/share/applications/
> 
> $ update-desktop-database .local/share/applications/

 

Y con eso se ha solucionado. Muchas gracias por tu dedicación.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué si estaba ya en /usr/share/applications no aparecía. Probé a ejecutar update-desktop-database como root, pero eso tampoco dio resultado.

----------

